# El Callao (sin La Punta)



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Sé que no hay mucho para mostrar del Callao salvo La Punta, así que aqui van unas cuantas fotos donde el callao pase piola

A ver, primero una foto del Aeropuerto

















La vía expresa del callao 








El "hablador"
























Creo que es el único puente peatonal con ascensor en el perú y también el único que tiene ascensor y que para cerrado.

























Nos invaden...

















El hospital naval (en la Av. venezuela)

























Lo que viene abajo es un colegio pero no sé qué miércoles hice que se ve todo oscuro, queda frente al hospital


















La planta de alicorp

































































Y eso es todo lo que tengo. no es muy agraciado el distrito pero tiene una que otra cosa que vale la pena ser mostrada


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

ya casi esta el hotel del aeropuerto


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Las fotos estan estupendas, con respecto al hotel espero que quede de acorde con el aeropuerto que haya armonia en colores y formas aunque tapa la fachada frontal no se si este hotel me gusta aun....


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

una fotito del palacio municipal de la perla no hubiese caido nada mal, pero estan muy buenas las fotos, gracias por el tour


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Gracias por el tour.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Buenas fotos :banana: weno oi lo del hotel ta quedando bien  se ve mucho mejor que el render que vi hace un tiempo :banana: ojala ya lo terminen pronto


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante como va quedando el hotel del aeropuerto, por ahora se ve una mole que no se relaciona con el resto. Veamos que tal encaja una vez que el muro cortina de vidrio sea colocado, a lo mejor cambia el aspecto favorablemente.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

San José, San Joaquín, Virú; sacan la cara por el Callao.

El colegio alfrente del Hospital Naval, se llama Montero (es de la plana inferior de la Marina de Guerra del Perú) pero creo que no está en el Callao, si no en San Miguel.

oe... qué fue con La Punta? =(


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

En estas fotos aparecen La Perla y Bellavista?


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

me aprece quye ningunaa


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bien interesante tu recorrido por esos lares, Juan. El templo de los Mormones, la vía expresa y las zonas aledañas. 

Ahora falta La Marina en el Callao y el centro del distrito, sobretodo la plaza Grau y la zona del Teatro Granda.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Interesante, no conozco el Callao, salvo el Aeropuerto y la punta y esto es una buena referencia .


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

pacolam said:


> San José, San Joaquín, Virú; sacan la cara por el Callao.
> 
> El colegio alfrente del Hospital Naval, se llama Montero (es de la plana inferior de la Marina de Guerra del Perú) pero creo que no está en el Callao, si no en San Miguel.
> 
> *oe... qué fue con La Punta?* =(


hombre, pero si ya tiene un thread propio....


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Pertenece a Bellavista...*

Pacolam :
Desde 1964 hasta 1985 aproximadamente,allí estuvo el Liceo Naval "Almirante Guise" (para hijos de oficiales de Marina e hijos de mèdicos del Hospital Naval),luego se trasladó a su actual local de San Borja,quedando en su lugar,el Montero (para hijos de suboficiales de la Marina). Tanto el colegio como el Hospital Naval quedan en Bellavista.



pacolam said:


> San José, San Joaquín, Virú; sacan la cara por el Callao.
> 
> El colegio alfrente del Hospital Naval, se llama Montero (es de la plana inferior de la Marina de Guerra del Perú) pero creo que no está en el Callao, si no en San Miguel.
> 
> oe... qué fue con La Punta? =(


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Juan : Super emocionado por tu thread !!!!*

Hacía años que no veìa fotos del Hospital Naval...allí nacì ....








por eso "soy chalaco de nacimiento"....todavìa recuerdo que mi último día en el Perú,tuve que ir a la Municipalidad de Bellavista a retirar la copia autenticada de mi partida de nacimiento.
En la Capilla Stella Maris,dentro del predio del hospital,se casaron mis padres:








y allí fuí bautizado...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Re bueno!!!!


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Interesante, no conozco el Callao, salvo el Aeropuerto y la punta y esto es una buena referencia .


Para llegar a La Punta has tenido que pasar por El Callao, lo mas probable es que hayas entrado por Saenz Peña que es una de las avenidas más comerciales de El Callao.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

JaViChO_CoOL said:


> Para llegar a La Punta has tenido que pasar por El Callao, lo mas probable es que hayas entrado por Saenz Peña que es una de las avenidas más comerciales de El Callao.


de hecho que ha pasado por el callao y seguramente antes de llegar al callao para ir a la punta ha pasado por bellavista o por la perla


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> En la Capilla Stella Maris,dentro del predio del hospital,se casaron mis padres:


ahi me bautizaron 

En el 2000, fui para pedir una partida de Bautizo (para la confirma) y me dieron la de mi primo. 
Él se llama Juan Manuel de la Haza y yo Juan Carlos de la Haza. (somos homónimos. Los dos sosmo "Juan de la Haza" :nuts: :nuts: :nuts


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> hombre, pero si ya tiene un thread propio....


coño, pero nunca ésta de más unas nuevas.


----------

